# VDL Ricochet x Warrior Queen ISH - Ireland/Northern Ireland



## Keswick (22 June 2015)

I imported my horse to the USA from Ireland in December of 2011. I bought him as a fox hunting horse, and he came from a sale barn in (I believe) Sligo.

The only history I was able to locate on him prior to me getting him is that he was entered in a 6 year old Working Hunter Class at Balmoral in 2010 under the name "Barrowstown" and either ridden or owned by a man named Joe Harris at the time. He was bred by a gentleman named Sam McAteer.

I would love to find out some more history on him - where he hunted, what he did before I got him, etc etc. I would love for some pictures too!! I just want to know how he ended up in my hands!

He is a 2004 bay Irish Sport Horse gelding by VDL Ricochet out of Warrior Queen


----------



## Keswick (22 June 2015)

Photos may not be super helpful because he's a big old plain bay. But he has a bit of a goofy looking head if that helps.


----------



## cronkmooar (13 July 2015)

I've got the 2010 Balmoral catalogue so will have a look now for you


----------



## cronkmooar (13 July 2015)

Hi again

Your horse did compete at Balmoral in 2011

Number 386 Mr Joe Harris Barrowstown.

I have a number for the breeder Mr McAteer from a Dublin Catalogue if you would like it, but notice that you have not logged on for a while

The photographer at Balmoral is www.prime-photography.com and I am fairly certain they were in 2010, so they might be able to get you the photos to view - he was entered in Class 44


----------

